# Non lo volevo postare ...



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

... ma oramai ne parlano tanti, e' su tutte le prime pagini dei giornali ... il caso di Sarah.

http://www.repubblica.it/index.html?refresh_ce

http://www.corriere.it/

http://www.ansa.it/web/notizie/rubriche/cronaca/2010/10/06/visualizza_new.html_1754879781.html


Ma quello che mi ha colpita di piu' (oltre l'orrore per la triste e tragica fine di questa ragazzina) e' cio' che ho letto pubblicato nel BLOG NEWS di Grillo.


*L'Italia e lo zio di Sarah*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SOiZAgRgCBY

Disoccupata, precaria, troia, vergine stuprata, ministro promosso per l'aspetto, per il culo, ma anche la bocca aiuta, costretta ad accettare avances sul lavoro, preda delle voglie di parenti e delinquenti, uccisa da zii, mariti, amanti, ex compagni, buttata sulla strada da magnaccia, introdotta nei letti dei potenti come una regalia per acquisirne la condiscendenza. Extracomunitaria e minorenne, a migliaia, quasi bambine, carne fresca sui viali di tutte le città, facile conquista di padri di merda e di famiglia nell'indifferenza totale. Miss Italia che mostrano la loro mercanzia in prima serata, ragazze di cui non si ricorderà il sorriso, lo sguardo, ma soltanto il seno, i lombi, l'incavo delle cosce, vallette con i fili interdentali nelle chiappe in tutti i programmi televisivi, seminude anche nella notte di Natale, merce gratta e fotti, a disposizione degli italiani, inconsapevoli aspiranti puttane del piccolo schermo. Sottopagata, quota rosa, residuale, marginale, esclusa dalle scelte, dalla politica, senza diritti civili se non benedetta dalla sacralità del matrimonio, senza una pensione anche se moglie di fatto per una vita, senza asili, senza spazi verdi per i suoi figli, perché i figli sono delle donne, quasi sempre. Corpo e non persona, buco e non spirito. Oggetto di modernariato con labbra a canotto e zigomi da lupa, in vecchiaia simile a una maitresse di antichi bordelli. Plasmata dalle necessità e dal trionfo del membro maschile, signore e padrone della sua vita. Non più persona, ma oggetto, che si può usare, prestare, strangolare, possedere. Un transfert di massa l'ha trasformata da essere vivente a cosa di comune disponibilità, accessibile, che non può negarsi, non ne ha più il diritto. Proprietà privata, ma anche pubblica, da strangolare in caso di rifiuto, nella scala sociale appena al di sopra una bambola gonfiabile, da possedere anche dopo la morte, perché una cosa non è viva e non è morta. E' solo una cosa, una donna, nient'altro che una donna.

http://www.beppegrillo.it/2010/10/litalia_e_lo_zi/index.html


*... e come chicca finale osservate questo video*:

*TG1 SENZA vergogna   *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8rScFAAtfI


POSSO?

Mi vergogno.

​


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Mi viene un dubbio ... forse andava postato in Libero  .



ADMINNNNNNNNNNNNN !

LO SPOSTI PER FAVORE?

​


----------



## Papero (7 Ottobre 2010)

che tristezza, e che rabbia...


----------



## Mari' (7 Ottobre 2010)

Papero ha detto:


> che tristezza, e che rabbia...



Papero, sono stata male tutta la notte e tutto il giorno di oggi ... ah se lo avessi tra le mani quella Bestia :incazzato:  :bleah:


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2010)

La storia, la fine e' la verita' riguardo Sarah e' ancora da scoprire ... e' tutto maledettamente ingarbugliata ... di certo: Che gente di merda sta famiglia  .




*Sarah, nuovo terribile sospetto
forse la moglie di Misseri sapeva*

*Le urla di Sabrina in cella: "Io innocente"*

                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      L'ipotesi dopo l'interrogatorio. Ma Cosima Spagnolo non è indagata: non sono  emersi elementi per ipotizzare qualcosa in più del favoreggiamento, non punibile in ambito familiare 
I molti volti di Sabrina La fotostoria

http://www.repubblica.it/




* Sospetti sulla zia di Sarah: «Sapeva»
E Sabrina dal carcere: aiutatemi
*






                      17:44  CRONACHEGli inquirenti dopo l'interrogatorio di Concetta, la moglie di Michele Misseri: «Sapeva quello che è accaduto». Ma la donna non è indagata. La cugina della ragazzina uccisa: «Mio padre è un bugiardo, io sono innocente». 





Il video: guarda 

E «Paparino» disse alla figlia: ho pulito l'auto, prendila _Buccini_
http://www.corriere.it/

.


----------



## Minerva (20 Ottobre 2010)

sta diventando un'incredibile farsa.
stamani ho letto che addirittura "forse lo zio dormiva".a questo punto prima di azzardare qualsiasi giudizio sarà il caso di aspettare la fine della storia infinita.
mi chiedo come si riscatteranno tutti coloro che hanno creduto di interpretare gesti e parole che si scopriranno ben diversi.
povera sarah, che la terra le sia lieve


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> sta diventando un'incredibile farsa.
> stamani ho letto che addirittura "forse lo zio dormiva".a questo punto prima di azzardare qualsiasi giudizio sarà il caso di aspettare la fine della storia infinita.
> mi chiedo come si riscatteranno tutti coloro che hanno creduto di interpretare gesti e parole che si scopriranno ben diversi.
> povera sarah, che la terra le sia lieve


Ciao Lauretta  ... da tutta la confusione che si e' fatta su questo caso non so se la Verita' potra' mai venire fuori  .

L'unica cosa che mi viene fuori e': Povera Sarah! :unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2010)

è incredibile come tutto stia diventando sempre più caotico; le ultime notizie vedranno coinvolto il gatto dei misseri chiamato in correità con il cugino della zia della badante dll'inquilino del piano di sopra della villetta a fianco.
anche per dividere un po' i gruppetti di curiosi che bivaccano notte e giorno ad avetrana (dove piove sempre a dirotto...ho anche sospettato che usassero effetti speciali come nei film di dario argento)


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

... intanto povera Sarah  .


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... intanto povera Sarah  .


ma le ruberanno anche il diritto di essere vittima: "stuzzicava" michele, ivano....
un nuovo assassinio mediatico


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2010)

Lauretta ha detto:


> ma le ruberanno anche il diritto di essere vittima: "stuzzicava" michele, ivano....
> un nuovo assassinio mediatico



Chissa' quan*T*o  prendono ad intervista


----------



## Mari' (29 Ottobre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Chissa' quan*T*o  prendono ad intervista



*Lo dicevo io:* :singleeye:




*Sarah Scazzi, Sabrina pagata per parlare in tv e l'accanimento mediatico sul caso*

http://it.notizie.yahoo.com/53/20101029/tit-sarah-scazzi-sabrina-pagata-per-parl-63bad65.html


*
Che gente di MERDA!*  :bleah:


----------

